# iPad et temps de rechargement



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,
Si l'autonomie de l'iPad est très bonne, je trouve que le temps de rechargement est très long, ainsi mis à charger alors qu'il reste 15%, il faut 4-5h pour atteindre les 90% sans utiliser l'iPad. Je trouve cela long par rapport à mon mbp 2010.

Est ce que d'autres ont fait le même constat ?

(ps: j'utilise évidemment le chargeur et le câble livré dans la boîte)


----------



## marvel63 (29 Mai 2010)

oui, globalement même constat.

Et avec un ancien chargeur iPhone, il faut la nuit ;-)

Bon, moi ça ne me gêne pas, je mets à charger le soir. Mais c'est vrai que cela surprend.


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2010)

j'ai pas encore observé ça. Faudra que je fasse attention à cet aspect.


----------



## Lonneki (29 Mai 2010)

Autre observation, après quelques heures de charge sur le secteur, vous avez vu comme le connecteur USB est chaud ?
Je me demande si c'est bon sur du long terme.


----------



## Arkange (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, pareil pour moi le temps de recharge est assez long quand même mais l'autonomie est terrible  par contre je n'ai pas fait attention a la chaleur du chargeur. A suivre ....


----------



## pitou_92 (30 Mai 2010)

Moi aussi je me posais la question de la charge car je la trouve assez longue et je me demandais si mon chargeur n'avait pas un problème


----------



## Trudo (30 Mai 2010)

J'ai mis le miens sur une chargeur cheap qui sort 1 ampère (comme ceux des iPhone en fait) et après 14 heures de charge le iPad fermé, il a pris 15% de charge. Le chargeur du iPad sort 2.5 ampères je crois. J'aurais dû le trainer avec moi en fin de semaine au lieu de me fier à mon chargeur de ipod touch. Sur les sorties USB des iMac, il sort combien d'ampères? Est-ce aussi vite qu'avec le chargeur du iPad?


----------



## twinworld (30 Mai 2010)

J'ai laissé mon iPad se decharger completement. Recharge complete à 100% en 4h15.j'ai chronometré


----------



## Trudo (30 Mai 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> J'ai laissé mon iPad se decharger completement. Recharge complete à 100% en 4h15.j'ai chronometré



Vaut mieux éviter de décharger complètement les piles au lithium si non, elle va perdre de l'efficacité.


----------



## aleximac (31 Mai 2010)

Il faut une bonne nuit sur le port d'un iMac 27". Par contre impossible de le recharger par un hub usb.
Visiblement l'autonomie (qui est très bonne) est au prix d'une batterie assez importante et demandant beaucoup de puissance.


----------



## Arkange (31 Mai 2010)

Trudo a dit:


> Vaut mieux éviter de décharger complètement les piles au lithium si non, elle va perdre de l'efficacité.



Ça ne risque rien car en fait l'iPad se coupe avant que la batterie ne soit complètement vide. Y a une sécurité justement. Le risque n'est pas une perte d'autonomie mais si elle se vidé complètement il y aurait un risque d'explosion d'où la sécurité qui éteint l'iPad avant.  Il est recommande au moins une fois par mois de laisser l'iPad se couper et de le recharger complètement pour étalonner la batterie. C'est la seule raison car ce type de batterie n'a pas d'effet de mémoire.


----------



## iota (1 Juin 2010)

Salut,

Première recharge complète hier (histoire de calibrer la batterie).
Ca a pris un peu plus de 3h30 pour une recharge complète (passer de 0 à 100% donc) et l'adaptateur n'a que très légèrement chauffé (il était tiède, rien à voir avec la température que peut atteindre le chargeur de mon macbook ).

Pour information, j'ai désactivé le WiFi pendant la recharge (histoire d'optimiser le temps de recharge, je ne sais pas si ça a vraiment eu un intérêt, mais vu les temps annoncé ici, je ne m'en sors pas trop mal).

Pour info, j'ai un iPad WiFi 32Go.

@+
iota


----------



## Olympe (1 Juin 2010)

Pour info
A 80% avec le wifi ouvert - charge complète en 45 min
A 78% avec le wifi fermer - charge complète en 26 min


----------



## yamatechgsm (26 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir j ai un ipad 32ghz totalement decharger quand je l allume rien que le logo apel qui s affiche brievement et s etteint apres 2 heure de charge rien que dois je faire pour remedier a cet probleme?

merci de votre reponse


----------



## jpb02 (27 Mai 2014)

Idem pour moi. Très long temps de recharge. Mettre en mode avion pour gagner un peu de temps...


----------

